# Lighting problem



## Mollins (Aug 16, 2005)

OK I have a big problem on the lighting front

RIGHT next to my house is a street lamps, and so it takes over practically all of my house/garden i nterms of light, I want to somehow stop it but I have no ideas

can any of you guys help?


----------



## shaunathan (Sep 18, 2005)

I've got the same problem, street light right accross the street from me, and of course it's one of the proper ones, not one of the ones that goes off every now and then.

So far we've though of everything from a slingshot and a rock, to "hey, that plate on it just has a few phillip's head screws....." 

maybe I can talk the neibors accross the street into hanging a corpse from it and hope that casts enough shadow to my lawn. besides, giant hangman shadow over my house would rock...

In addition, I've decided that the street lamp is my "warm" light source, so I'll be using green and blue LED spotlights as my cool lighting in the shadows. hope it works...


----------



## krough (Oct 7, 2004)

I have the same problem, I live on a corner and right out on the corner is a street lamp. 
I have decided to just pretend its not there, and like shaunnathan just design lighting around it.. :>
I read somewhere that a certain colored laser pointer directed at the sensor on top will shut it off. 
Krough


----------



## colinsuds (Aug 20, 2005)

omg if thats true all of my lighting problems have come to an end!


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

My town is saving energy by turning off all overhead streetlights except the ones at intersections, so it's not even a problem for me any more. My first two years though... the lights pretty much overpowered the floodlights I used.


----------



## krough (Oct 7, 2004)

http://www.taas.org/events/light_zapper/zapper.html

Uses a red laser like ones sold at radio shack


----------



## shaunathan (Sep 18, 2005)

I need a laser pointer......


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Keep in mind, that any accident that occurs there, whether the result of no lighting or not, can result in you being held liable for all damages if anyone finds out or reports that you tampered with the light. Somebody twisting an ankle even, can get the pants sued off of you if you're found out. I've seen this topic discussed year after year on other forums, and the best way to deal with it, is to create your own shadows, and plan on using the light to your best advantage. Could you live with yourself if some little kid running across the street to get to your haunt gets hit by a car? IMO this is just a case of suck it up and learn to live with it.


----------



## krough (Oct 7, 2004)

Very good points Vlad.


----------



## Mollins (Aug 16, 2005)

krough said:


> http://www.taas.org/events/light_zapper/zapper.html
> 
> Uses a red laser like ones sold at radio shack


hmmmmmmm


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Maybe time to get a BB gun.


----------



## Mollins (Aug 16, 2005)

lol, wouldnt work, the light is in a protecting plastic thingy


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Ok, pellet gun or shot gun. If that doesn't work hand grenade.


----------



## Mollins (Aug 16, 2005)

lol

well i just looked at it, and the thing that covers the wires seems to be a bit lose, liek it will come off very, very easily

but someone else suggested that if you kick the thing really hard it will switch off


----------



## MansionHaunter (Sep 20, 2006)

I just successfully tested a home-built shade for the streetlight that stands right out on the sidewalk in front of our house, and it works just fine.

With a long pole, I can slip the shade over the top of the light and it blocks out all the light shining on the sidewalk and back toward our house; I left the side facing the street open.

It works perfectly - no light at all shines on our yard.

It was simple construction: cardboard, aluminum foil, duct tape, an empty pill bottle and a length of electrical wiring to hold the thing over the top of the lamp. I spray painted the back of the shade flat black, mostly to hide the "Huggies" label that had been on the cardboard.

I'm going to put it up early on Halloween, and take it down before bedtime, should be just fine.


----------



## Spike_Mangler (Oct 15, 2006)

My front yard is lit up like daylight.
I live on a corner lot and not only have 1 HPS streetlight right in front of my house, but also the cross street is a 4 lane w divider so I have (count them ) 5 Double HPS streetlamps blazing yellow/orange light down onto my yard.
%#&@*()!!

My one saving grace is that the previous owner planter 2 pine trees which are now fairly mature and block some of the light coming down.
Its still pretty bright. 
Ill post pics when I get the haunt set up to show what Im up against.

I feel for anyone who has to deal with a brightly lit street.
Great for neighborhood saftey, bad for Yard Haunters.


----------



## dynoflyer (Oct 8, 2006)

There's a street along the ocean where a citizen with a penchant for stargazing got permission to paint one half of the lampshade (?) black on the streetlights facing his house. 

Water based black poster paint would wash off, wouldn't it? Not as satisfying as a slingshot, but, if you also had a friend with a bucket truck that works for the cable company? . . . .evil lol


----------



## UnderMan (Aug 23, 2007)

Try calling the city and asking if they could shut if off for a few hours on Halloween. Let them know that you have built a haunt and the light interferes with your efforts. If they talk about potential accidents and such, just plan on having a white floodlight pointing toward the street and sidewalk from a high point in your yard.

If the streetlight has a panel at the bottom, held in place with a bolt, you can loosen the bolt enough to slide the panel out of the way. Inside there is a fuse, like the ones you see in a fuse panel, just unscrew it until the light goes out, but don't forget to turn it back on again at the end of the night.

Try the first idea, most cities won't mind if it's for a few hours.

At least it's better than shooting out the light and easier/safer than covering or painting it.


----------

